
Interview With A Man Who Eats Leftover Food from Strangers’ Plates - imartin2k
https://theconcourse.deadspin.com/an-interview-with-a-man-who-eats-leftover-food-from-str-1834424806
======
actionowl
I always wondered if some All-You-Can-Eat buffets put uneaten food from plates
back into circulation.

I even thought about testing this using UV reactive food coloring or something
but was never really dedicated enough to try it.

